# Pregnant cats



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

Hi everyone!!!
I was just wondering what signs there were in cats being pregnant other than them getting very fat!! And also, what signs are there of cats going into heat and can a cat become pregnant without noticably going into heat!
Sorry for all the questions,
Thanks
Leanne


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Weight gain is usually the most obvious sign (sometimes anyway) that a cat is pregnant. But it all depends on the situation. If you have a strictly indoor only cat who is never around other cats, and she suddenly gains a bunch of weight, chances are its not pregnancy... where as if you have an intact female free to roam where she pleases (tsk tsk) the chances are very likely that she's pregnant.

Heat cycles can vary dramatically from cat to cat as well. The basic signs are increased vocalization, rolling around, becoming very affectionate and seeking out a mate (like trying to escape outside if there are males around).

Unless you are a breeder of cats (which I assume you aren't, as these are pretty general knowledge questions that breeders should definately know the answers to) I highly suggest having your cats spayed. Its better for their health and wellbeing, as well as helps with the massive overpopulation problem.


----------



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

> Weight gain is usually the most obvious sign (sometimes anyway) that a cat is pregnant. But it all depends on the situation. If you have a strictly indoor only cat who is never around other cats, and she suddenly gains a bunch of weight, chances are its not pregnancy... where as if you have an intact female free to roam where she pleases (tsk tsk) the chances are very likely that she's pregnant.
> 
> Heat cycles can vary dramatically from cat to cat as well. The basic signs are increased vocalization, rolling around, becoming very affectionate and seeking out a mate (like trying to escape outside if there are males around).
> 
> Unless you are a breeder of cats (which I assume you aren't, as these are pretty general knowledge questions that breeders should definately know the answers to) I highly suggest having your cats spayed. Its better for their health and wellbeing, as well as helps with the massive overpopulation problem.


thanks Osnobunnie!!!


----------



## Mihoshi (May 24, 2005)

Pinking of the nipples is usually the first sign I always see in pregnant cats. Some cats will gain weight quickly, but mine sure as heck don't until a few weeks before they're due. Pinking is usually notable at 2-3 weeks after mating.

If the female hasn't gone into heat for a while that's usually another clue that she's expecting.

And just a thought for everyone to chew on, just because you have purebred cats doesn't mean you should breed them. It's a lot more responsibility and work than people realize. Approximately 50% of animals in shelters are purebred.


----------



## Leanne2903 (May 22, 2005)

Thankyou for all the help!


----------

